

Fact-Checking 3 Minutes And 37 Seconds Of The WWDC14 Keynote - jwcroft
http://reckoner.com.au/2014/06/fact-checking-3-minutes-and-37-seconds-of-the-wwdc14-keynote/

======
akumen
Interesting and seemingly well researched article. That said, there are a
handful of things are are phandroidy about it, perhaps too much so.

1\. Android is fragmented as ever OEM has their own flavour and most devices
do not get upgraded to the latest version by the OEMs. This is a problem for
consumers and developers.

2\. High-end premium marketshare is owned by Apple.

3\. Most instanced of malware targeting iOS is targeting jailbroken devices.
Android malware doesn't seem to care whether you rooted your device or not.

4\. App quality on Andoird still suffers, more so in some categories than
others. It feels that developers feel/think that Android users do not expect
as much polish as iOS users since they are more used to sub par apps.

~~~
ssimpson
the fragmentation and lack of updates from OEMs was the same thing that
frustrated me about WinCE and older phones like the ericsson T68. They would
completely abandon the devices that were released and you had to do all these
hacks to make the newest firmware work. Often times it worked better because
it didn't have all that carrier BS on it, but was a major hassle to get
installed.

~~~
Alupis
iOS is also fragmented. I know many people with iphone 3gs's or the original
ipads and are stuck on a previous version of ios.

(one could argue they need to upgrade devices -- well, the same can be argued
for android users)

So, both sides of the fence or fragmented.

~~~
wlesieutre
There are _very_ different degrees of fragmentation. An iPhone 3gs is 5 years
old (launched in June 2009) and supported the newest version of iOS for more
than 4 years (until iOS 7 launched in September 2013).

Contrast that with Google's Nexus One, which kicked off their Nexus program of
well supported phones. It launched in March 2010 with Android 2.1, and got its
last update to Android 2.3.6 in September 2011.

So for the iPhone: 4 years of support, and that's a typical experience.

For Android: 1.5 years of support, and that's on a _good_ example with support
managed directly by Google as part of their "look we can do long term support"
program.

------
antr
WWDC is marketing, nothing else. We all know that on 'marketing mode' many
companies like to tell _their_ story. The same happens in I/O, and tonnes of
other developers conferences.

I wouldn't look into it any further, if not we can expect dozens of 'Fact-
Checking' posts on HN.

~~~
cliffbean
> [It's fine. And besides, everyone else is doing it.]

Fact-checking posts that cite their sources and speak calmly about relevant
topics are useful.

~~~
ehurrell
I totally agree with this, I like seeing these posts and being aware of the
ways in which Apple is twisting the truth to serve their marketing; it's
interesting to see the process behind the presentation, but there seems to be
a disproportionate amount of examination around Apple keynotes, and never say
Google ones, and I'd love to see the spin others put on their presentations.

~~~
kjmci
As the author of this piece, I'd be happy to look at doing something similar
for Google I/O if the structure of the presentation lends itself to such an
article.

Appreciate the kind words and nudge in the direction of doing more.

~~~
ehurrell
I'd love to see, as I say there seems to be a lot of work to show exactly how
Apple is twisting things compared to others, I'd love to see if that was
because Apple is a lot worse for that or if people just don't examine their
competitors. I remember sitting in I/O quite interested, but feeling a few
bits were not more than marketing.

